# snowboard rack vs cargo box for car



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

So I recently bought a new car (2011 Honda CR-V) and have been looking at snowboard racks for it. 

Originally I was pretty set on getting a regular snowboard rack like the Yakima powder hound or something along those lines but a friend of mine recently told me he has a Thule frontier cargo box he'd be willing to sell to me for cheap. I figured the cargo box might be good so that I can carry more then just snowboards in it for long trips back and forth between east and west coast but still on the fence on which I want to go with.

Pretty much just wondering what other people's experience has been with either and any pro's or con's you guys may have noticed after owning something like one of these. Big thing I'm wondering is difference with wind noise and gas mileage or if their would even be a difference between the 2.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wish I had a box on my wifes car. The boards on the thule rack KILLS the mileage. We probably drove 6000 miles in her car last winter with the boards on it, fucking 25 mpg in a Scion tC is bullshit. I just went back to driving my truck with 20MPG, more room and comfort. 

The rack boxes are more aerodynamic and she used to get almost equal MPG with her cargo box as without it. Shit is also more secure in the box, people cant jack with your stuff if you keep the box locked, they don't even know if something is in it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice, I didn't really think about the people messing with my stuff aspect. Good to know about the gas mileage too, that's def pushing me more towards the cargo box especially since I think he'll let me name my price on it as long as it's within reason. Think he said 100 for it originally. Thing has been sitting as his mom's house for a few years since he got married and had kids and just wants to get it out now.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> I wish I had a box on my wifes car. The boards on the thule rack KILLS the mileage. We probably drove 6000 miles in her car last winter with the boards on it, fucking 25 mpg in a Scion tC is bullshit. I just went back to driving my truck with 20MPG, more room and comfort.
> 
> The rack boxes are more aerodynamic and she used to get almost equal MPG with her cargo box as without it. Shit is also more secure in the box, people cant jack with your stuff if you keep the box locked, they don't even know if something is in it.


This. I have a rack. Mileage sucks. Also, on my car (Hyundai i30) the mounts and the rack give me very little wiggle room on my stance. My stance is about 1cm narrower than my racks. This works for me when I transport my boards without a bag (often I'll put them in a soft snowboard bag and lock them into the rack like that for extra protection-effect is debatable, I know). I don't know if Thule offers any solution to my situation other than to suggest a box.

Also, if anyone has solutions for my problem I'd love to hear them. I was thinking about putting the bars on backwards to offer a little more clearance for the bindings.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

We have a Thule cargo box I put on our Expedition. Installs easily. I was amazed at how much this thing will hold. Helmets, boots and boards for our family of 4 fit nicely. Locks securely too. I have never tried the rack, but I can't see it being better IMO.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I have no experience with a box, but I've got a rack and I can tell you why I don't like it (which will hopefully help). 

1. As mentioned above, it kills your mileage. I have an FJ cruiser, which already gets bad mileage, but when I'm in 6th gear going down mountain passes, if I let of the gas the rack with boards will actually slow me down. You can hear it working like the airbrakes on an airplane. It's really loud, and makes my gas mileage so much worse.

2. It leaves your boards out in the open to get covered in winter road sludge. Any time the conditions on the road are slushy, expect to have your board covered in whatever is on the road. Ice melt chemicals can't be good for your wax, and who knows what else they might do to any exposed metal hardware. In slushe conditions I have to give my board a thorough rubdown with snow when I get to the hill, and then wash it off in the shower when I get home. Huge pain in the ass.

Not sure how much better a box would be for complaint #1, but I know for a fact it would completely eliminate my second complaint.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Didn't even mention the winter sludge but on a Tahoe trip last year we had to thaw out and wash off the boards when we got there and back because the shit was so thick on the bindings.... Now we just use it to drive around here, up to summit or to the Beav


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> I wish I had a box on my wifes car. The boards on the thule rack KILLS the mileage. We probably drove 6000 miles in her car last winter with the boards on it, fucking 25 mpg in a Scion tC is bullshit. I just went back to driving my truck with 20MPG, more room and comfort.
> 
> The rack boxes are more aerodynamic and she used to get almost equal MPG with her cargo box as without it. Shit is also more secure in the box, people cant jack with your stuff if you keep the box locked, they don't even know if something is in it.


Roof rack on a little car is never good. The drag produced is a constant with speed regardless of the size of the vehicle, however momentum isn't. Of course the ones who need a rack the most are the ones who are hurt the most by one. Go figure. That said, your comfort cost about $200 in gas over 6000 miles.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its all about the box, yo. Packasport smokes Thule like a CO trustafarian on some Bubba Kush tho...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I used a rack and dealt with the gas mileage, till one day back from Jay Peak and it was raining. I dont like my board and bindings getting all wet in the rain and then the road sludge too. Yuck..

After that, I went and bought a box and now enjoying the gas mileage so much better. I bought the Sonic L which fits a lot of crap.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

well, I am guessing you meant it saved me $200 over that 6000 miles. My comfort cost me more because I drove my truck about 15000 miles as opposed to the car. I am fine with that as the savings will have to be more significant to give up the safety, comfort and cargo space of my truck vs the car on back roads, state highways in winter conditions between the PNW, BC, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, Utah, NM, CO, Nevada, CA, etc.... We got caught in a huge storm coming back from Tahoe and drove for 20 hours, normally a 12 hour trip, on unplowed roads mostly, through the night..... Studded tires made that trip possible, without them we would have stopped in Reno for 2 days for the storm to roll through.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> well, I am guessing you meant it saved me $200 over that 6000 miles. My comfort cost me more because I drove my truck about 15000 miles as opposed to the car. I am fine with that as the savings will have to be more significant to give up the safety, comfort and cargo space of my truck vs the car on back roads, state highways in winter conditions between the PNW, BC, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, Utah, NM, CO, Nevada, CA, etc.... We got caught in a huge storm coming back from Tahoe and drove for 20 hours, normally a 12 hour trip, on unplowed roads mostly, through the night..... Studded tires made that trip possible, without them we would have stopped in Reno for 2 days for the storm to roll through.


Ya, just a napkin calculation using 20/25mpg at $3.50 over the 6k, which I would think is way more than most people drive.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

A hitch rack will get you the best, practically no mpg impact. If you don't mind the crap hanging off the back of the car and dealing with the road crap. 

While the cargo carrier is better than a rack by about 50% it really isn't all that great and given the $500+ premium if you pay retail it's a heck of a long time for the payoff for most people.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Ya, just a napkin calculation using 20/25mpg at $3.50 over the 6k, which I would think is way more than most people drive.


yeah, we probably travel 20-25000 miles a winter between October and April for competition and fun. who knows how many miles we travel when you include flying......

a lot of those miles are on roads that aren't plowed often.....

roof box for the win it seems on this thread......


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

As someone who's had both the regular snowboard racks and a cargo box on a variety of vehicles, I think the closed compartment for boards is world's better.

Pros:
*More room
*You can hold a wider variety of things
*Better security for your things (especially considering they're not visible)
*Less of an mpg hit than a fully loaded Powderhound-type snowboard/ski rack

I've got a Yakima Skybox Pro 16s on my Subaru and the thing makes road trips ridiculously easy.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> for long trips back and forth between east and west coast


If you doing trips like this the rack shouldnt even be on your radar! I did one trip from maryland to CO with four boards in a Yakima fat cat on top of my truck and when I got to CO we had to pay for all of the boards to get the edges shaved down due to heavy rust that built up durning the trip. I went and got a box in CO for the trip back home. Racks are great and simple for short trips to the local mountain but if you are planning doing a long trip there is no situation that I would ever use the rack over the box.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Great now I want to buy a box... The wifes is good, but not for the boards.

I'm sick of ramming stuff in the back of the Escape. Three people and all our boards and gear gets moderately uncomfortable. lol

Is there a difference in boxes?


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Great now I want to buy a box... The wifes is good, but not for the boards.
> 
> I'm sick of ramming stuff in the back of the Escape. Three people and all our boards and gear gets moderately uncomfortable. lol
> 
> Is there a difference in boxes?


Yea there are different brands and sizes. I have the Yakima Skybox and it is great protection for the boards. I dont use it all season tho. I only use it for long trips and use my yakima rack for riding up to the local mountain. Reason being is that my truck wont fit in the parking garage at work with the box ontop or else I would just use the box for everything.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

The Heck with roof racks and cargo boxes, 
Trade in the little car, and Buy A Pickup with a quad cab for the win !
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

My vote would be for the cargo box. When I see people with racks in ontario I laugh. 

Most of the time the roads are wet and covered with salt spray. Having this stuff cover your car is annoying enough. 

Why ruin your board?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I use a rack, but most my trips are 20 minutes. You guys got me thinking now about the boxes. I think I'll get one of them too. :crazy2:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

ZacAttakk said:


> Reason being is that my truck wont fit in the parking garage at work with the box ontop or else I would just use the box for everything.


That was the only issue I had with my box: wouldn't fit in the garage with the box on the SUV. I solved that problem by filling my garage with crap so that I couldn't get the car in there anyway. Still an issue to consider if you must park indoors.

I got my box as a gift so I never had to do the $$ justification thing, but it was so much easier/better for the whole road grime, noise and security aspects. And you can fit a ton of stuff in there


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

It's funny how topics pop up on this forum when you're thinking about them. Was considering getting something - but i don't need it that often. Just for longer trips or when I have more than 2 people and their gear in my car. MY gear fits just fine - and I can fit another person plus their gear if I take the back seats down. But I don't think I would use it enough to justify the cost...just continue to pack it in on bigger trips I suppose...but if a box pops up for a good price, I may grab it.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can get anywhere from 23-27 in my suba highway driving with nothing on the top, if I put just the bars on I lose 2mpg, with the box it can be anything from an extra 2 - 5mpg depending on the wind. 

I hate having it sitting on the roof killing my miles, but I only do the long trips driving out to CO from ME at the start and end of season, the rest of the time it sure is nice to store those wet snowboards out of the car. 

I have yakima bars and the skybox 16. I also have the frontloader for my enduro but will be swapping that for a hitch mount as having a large 29er with 2.5in tires REALLY kills the mileage.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MGD81 said:


> I can get anywhere from 23-27 in my suba highway driving with nothing on the top, if I put just the bars on I lose 2mpg, with the box it can be anything from an extra 2 - 5mpg depending on the wind.
> 
> I hate having it sitting on the roof killing my miles, but I only do the long trips driving out to CO from ME at the start and end of season, the rest of the time it sure is nice to store those wet snowboards out of the car.
> 
> I have yakima bars and the skybox 16. I also have the frontloader for my enduro but will be swapping that for a hitch mount as having a large 29er with 2.5in tires REALLY kills the mileage.


Which subie do you have? I have a legacy wagon, i'm curious which size box will fit... 

I guess i could use manuf websites....


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Which subie do you have? I have a legacy wagon, i'm curious which size box will fit...
> 
> I guess i could use manuf websites....


I have an 05 legacy gt wagon, I wouldnt go any bigger than the 16 - I have my box just far enough forward that the rear spoiler touches when you open the trunk. Any further forward and the aerodynamics suffer. Its the perfect box for my car, just wish it wouldn't suck my premium gas as much!


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Timely topic. Anyone managing to fit 5 boards w/ bindings in their roof box? If so which one? Would be nice to be doing longer trips with 5 people in one car with board on the roof and the rest in cargo.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If I get racks on my Civic I picture it mounted with an m60 for someone standing in the sunroof.

You're welcome Cro.

edit @Peyto what about the big wide one? u could fit 5 boards in it...like Thule Atlantis..


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I only have a Thule fat cat on my accord and i do notice a gas mileage decrease. My home mountain is an hour away, and two to three hours to Big Sky depending on road condition. It is not bad enough loss on mileage for me to buy a cargo box since the gas price is lower during winter and i cannot afford to get one anyway. Now, if there's only a way to get my moonroof visor big enough to cover just the front of my boards i'll be set


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Our Winnebenzo (99 e320 4matic wagon) gets 30 MPG with a box or without a box. So, the box is on the roof 365 and our boards come only come in the house when they need a tune or we need the space.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

highme said:


> Our Winnebenzo (99 e320 4matic wagon) gets 30 MPG with a box or without a box. So, the box is on the roof 365 and our boards come only come in the house when they need a tune or we need the space.


which box?


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Thule Frontier 1600 (I think).


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Peyto said:


> Timely topic. Anyone managing to fit 5 boards w/ bindings in their roof box? If so which one? Would be nice to be doing longer trips with 5 people in one car with board on the roof and the rest in cargo.


I have fit 5 boards (4 in bags) 5 helmets and all 5 pairs of boots in our Thule box. Mine was the largest, a 163W. The other boards were my wifes and the kids, but 3 of them were in the 140cm range. Like I said before, it will fool you how much it holds. I found mine on CL for 200 bucks. The biggest reason I bought it was for the room needed for luggage in the vehicle when we go on 3 and 4 day trips.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a Thule Force Alpine. We have fit 4 snowboards and a pair of skis in it before. It was tight, but worked. Our fuel efficiency is normally about 6L/100km (39.2 mpg). With the thule it is about 6.5L/100km to 7L/100km (around 34 mpg)

So only a minor impact on the fuel. Part of that is also that there is 4-5 people in the car as well.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I drove from DC to Seattle this summer with my family camping along the way. Used a skybox 18 and only lost 1-2 mpg depending how fast I went. The box hated going over 80, and would start to get really bad wind noise. I got mine on sale for 340 I think. I love it for winter no wet gear in the suv.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

This is what you guys need


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

^I'm guessing that is in Dubai and they are heading to the indoor ski resort.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been using my Packasport for 24 years now and perfer it over the racks.
I like the fact that even if it's full of boards, no one can tell by looking at it.

I used it camping and have even let friends barrow it for camping trips. If you decide to to one up, get the system 90 (what I have) or the system 110 which is approx 10" wider. I can fit either 5 boards or 4 boards/2 pair of skis.

I see them on Craigslist all the time, especially just before the season starts. I've also noticed that certain areas of the country seem to have more on CL, Seattle, Portland, Utah, Wyoming etc most are asking between 250-$500 for the system 90. The gelcoat finish on them always fades, but I fixed that with a rattlecan of Duplicolor, looks just like new.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

+1 for cargo box. We are on year 7 or 8 with our thule. last year a part finally fell off. a piece of plastic that sits between the clamps and the car's cross bars. no biggy, just put a piece of foam in there. 

The dual use for camping and long road trips is a no brainer.

Sister had her yakima cargo box however fly off her outback at 70mph on a windy pass. She thinks it could of been user error, but it was destroyed.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Karpediem said:


> ^I'm guessing that is in Dubai and they are heading to the indoor ski resort.


its in Dubai or UAE and they keep their woman in the packasport.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> without them we would have stopped in Reno for 2 days for the storm to roll through.


Could have won all of your expenses back...


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

tannersdad said:


> I have fit 5 boards (4 in bags) 5 helmets and all 5 pairs of boots in our Thule box. Mine was the largest, a 163W. The other boards were my wifes and the kids, but 3 of them were in the 140cm range. Like I said before, it will fool you how much it holds. I found mine on CL for 200 bucks. The biggest reason I bought it was for the room needed for luggage in the vehicle when we go on 3 and 4 day trips.


ditto, our model of thule is gone, but it looks just like this one. Thule Pulse XL Roof Box

never had an issue fitting 4-5 boards plus gear.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Karpediem said:


> ^I'm guessing that is in Dubai and they are heading to the indoor ski resort.





ShredLife said:


> its in Dubai or UAE and they keep their woman in the packasport.


That picture was taken in Monaco and the car belonged to Jon Olsson. Look him up, X Games gold, silver and bronze medalist, Red Bull sponsored, freeskier, freestyle, big air, slope style, super pipe. Used it while on tour so yea his gear was in there.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> edit @Peyto what about the big wide one? u could fit 5 boards in it...like Thule Atlantis..


Good call, never noticed those before mainly because I've never seem them on CL and they're a small fortune new. Will keep my eyes pealed for that.



tannersdad said:


> I have fit 5 boards (4 in bags) 5 helmets and all 5 pairs of boots in our Thule box. Mine was the largest, a 163W. The other boards were my wifes and the kids, but 3 of them were in the 140cm range. Like I said before, it will fool you how much it holds. I found mine on CL for 200 bucks. The biggest reason I bought it was for the room needed for luggage in the vehicle when we go on 3 and 4 day trips.


And what size is your thule?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Peyto said:


> And what size is your thule?


About 6"... :wavetowel2:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

My Yakima Skybox 16s can fit a rolled up blood stained carpet, 2 long handled shovels, bone saw, 2 full large plastic bags and a spare change of clean clothes. Bonus points for being able to spray wash it clean.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I like my rack. My gear hasn't ever gotten dirty, just piled with fresh snow or ice, which can be a pain in the ass to some but hasn't really bothered me much. It also helps that I mostly drive my Jeep in the winter.

As for gas mileage, I bought a fairing last season and have it aligned so it doesn't fuck up the wind stream created by the windshield and I lost 1-2 miles per gallon versus 4-5 without. Considering I paid about $200 for it all, I think it's much more pleasing to the eye, and I don't use my rack often; 1-2 miles lost per gallon isn't something I'm worried about.

If I had to carry other gear up there or anything else, I would definitely consider a box.. but luckily there's plenty of room in my Grand Cherokee with boards and gear for 5 people spending a 3-5 days somewhere. 

If anyone has a rack or wants a rack (doesn't seem like many of you do), definitely consider a properly set up fairing. Your miles may vary (no pun intended).


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I've had the same thule racks for years. I have decided that i want to get a box. You can put so much stuff in them freeing up space to be more comfortable in the car. Boards, boots, helmets, outerwear, small luggage etc. 

I did do a cross country trip with just the stock subaru roof rack a few years back. 2 snowboard bags holding multiple boards, 1 ski bag and 1 loose snowboard tied down with ratchet straps. Wonder how much that affected the gas mileage. We didn't keep track of it. Just filled it every few hours. When we pulled into memphis on our way east with that set up people were like "where the f you goin'?"


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I have to side with the roof box....I have a yakima skybox and the best part is the versatility you get vs snowboard racks. From snowboard gear for 4 guys, an entire ice fishing setup and camping gear in the summer, it fits whatever the hell you want.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Peyto said:


> Good call, never noticed those before mainly because I've never seem them on CL and they're a small fortune new. Will keep my eyes pealed for that.
> 
> 
> 
> And what size is your thule?


It is the same. A PULSE XL.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> My Yakima Skybox 16s can fit a rolled up blood stained carpet, 2 long handled shovels, bone saw, 2 full large plastic bags and a spare change of clean clothes. Bonus points for being able to spray wash it clean.


LIKE!
10char


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Alright looks like I'm going with the cargo box hah.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Peyto said:


> Timely topic. Anyone managing to fit 5 boards w/ bindings in their roof box? If so which one? Would be nice to be doing longer trips with 5 people in one car with board on the roof and the rest in cargo.


I do manage that, but it is a squeeze without taking the bindings off  It is down to what boards bindings you have and how you load them, i found that on there side i get 4 tops, but if you put 2 upside down flat and 2 right way up flat and 1 inbetween i can just get 5 in... But that is a struggle, i do get 3 and 2 pairs of skis with room to spare...

This is the box i use, i have the 600 model, would be nice to have the 900 model, but the advantage i have with this is i can still get a board bag or 2 on the side of it as well... 

Thule Motion 600 - Thule


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I had a homemade rack on an A frame for my smart when i was using that, and just used "sporttube" for a while.



When i got the Touran, it was a proper box all the way, best thing i ever did...!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

OU812 said:


> This is what you guys need


That just looks so TACKY... If you are gonna go for a supercar with a roof box, there is only 1 choice, but bear in mind, the box itself costs a whopping £20,000


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

MGD81 said:


> I have an 05 legacy gt wagon, I wouldnt go any bigger than the 16 - I have my box just far enough forward that the rear spoiler touches when you open the trunk. Any further forward and the aerodynamics suffer. Its the perfect box for my car, just wish it wouldn't suck my premium gas as much!


X2. I also have the Yakima Skybox Pro 16s and it fit with about an inch to spare on my old 97 outback, and just slightly more on my 2013 outback. If you go any bigger on a Subie, you aren't gonna be able to open the trunk.

Pic of clearance on the 97:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks hank and mgd! Yak16 it is then. How do they take paint? I'd love to paint it gloss white to match the leggy. :-D


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Karpediem said:


> ^I'm guessing that is in Dubai and they are heading to the indoor ski resort.


Looks like Larvotto beach in Monaco. 

I think that car belongs to a Swedish pro skier. Met him a few years ago at hktrdr's house in Japan when I picked up a board. He claimed that he had driven his Lambo with skibox all over Europe and that he had hit over 250km/h with it.


----------

